# Couple face court over python attack



## News Bot (Jul 12, 2011)

A MAN and a woman whose pet Burmese python killed their 2-year-old child were set to stand trial in Texas this week. 











*Published On:* 12-Jul-11 01:45 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 12, 2011)

this is why you lock your tanks. no matter how big or small your animals are..


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 13, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> this is why you lock your tanks. no matter how big or small your animals are..


It is one of many reason to lock cages, but is the most important!


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jul 14, 2011)

I do not believe that the python had anything to do with the daughters death


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 14, 2011)

Snakes_Incorporated said:


> I do not believe that the python had anything to do with the daughters death


 
Can I ask what you are basing your assumptions on?

Links dont work


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 14, 2011)

Snakes_Incorporated said:


> I do not believe that the python had anything to do with the daughters death


I think you need to learn to Google
YouTube - ‪Python trial attorney: Snake 'no different' than family dog‬&rlm;
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_162-20079222-504083.html
[URL="http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/living/2015590608_websnake13.html"]http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/living/2015590608_websnake13.html
[URL]http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/lake/os-killer-python-state-rests-20110714,0,2231821.story

[/URL]

[/URL]


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I think you need to learn to Google



A snake does not consider a human as part of its food chain. If the child smelled like a rodent yes maybe but I doubt this.
OK if the child was actually killed by the animal the animal would have attempted to consume the child. There would have been some indication of this attempt but it would have been impossible for a python to consume a human due to the head and shoulders.
I personally find it difficult to believe that a snake is going to change its basic food response and kill the child by strangling her and then just moving off.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> this is why you lock your tanks. no matter how big or small your animals are..



I read the other day that the snake had escaped multiple times due to the only lid on its enclosure was your standard single bed doona and the snake hadnt been fed in months. 

and i tend to think a poorly cared for and hungry snake of that size could quite possibly kill a child...


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 14, 2011)

i was told the snake was keeped in a cardboard box with a doona over the top... it was always escaping.. some ppl....


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 14, 2011)

yes its a grown man in there...View attachment 209232


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 209233


----------



## killimike (Jul 14, 2011)

Some keepers, in response to the use of this case as a reason to restrict or ban the keeping of large snakes in the US, have gone through the info available and said that they think it unlikely the snake did this....

In either case, these idiots did not deserve their daughter.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 14, 2011)

There was something very dodgy about that whole incident I watched the news feed after the so called attack very doubtful the parents had a lot more to do with the death than they are saying


----------



## Foxthor (Jul 14, 2011)

Its pathetic that it spurred a state wide hunt of exotic reptiles, When clearly the parents are to blame. A quilt as a lid? What in gods name were these idiots on?


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jul 15, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> There was something very dodgy about that whole incident I watched the news feed after the so called attack very doubtful the parents had a lot more to do with the death than they are saying



My sentiments exactly


----------

